# Our Boston has gone from us today



## flissty (May 22, 2017)

We have said a last goodbye to our lovely old friend Boston today and we are so sad. 
He just suddenly let us know it was all too much for his old disabled body yesterday and we carried him in our arms to the vet this morning. 
He was quiet and a bit sedated and he died quickly with both of us close. He liked that best-his whole 'pack' together. 
I feel his presence very near.


----------



## granny9 (Dec 13, 2016)

I am so sorry,for your loss.These precious animals,sure have a way of winning our hearts.
Just think of him,running & playing with all his animal friends & Boston,will always be with you !


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

he will never leave you, he will live in your heart and your brain forever, He looks lovely!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...we just had to let Kahlua go to the Rainbow Bridge...I understand your heartache and even though you know that it was the very best that you could do for Boston it still rips your heart apart....We'll all meet again with our beloved animals...he will thank you for doing the very best for him even though it was the hardest for you.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of a lovely and loving Boston. Sending big ((((((hugs)))))) your way.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. As a lifelong pet parent I feel your pain.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

So sad. Take care.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

What a lovely boy. I am so sorry.


----------



## ckhanson (Jan 16, 2014)

junebjh said:


> What a lovely boy. I am so sorry.


 :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Warm hugs for you. He let you know it was things for him to find his field of flowers. We are never ready. Thank you fit sharing wIth us. He was a handsome boy. Jan


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. May he enjoy the run on the other side of the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. Boston was a beautiful fellow. We lost our Henry in January. I understand how you are feeling right now.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

I am so sorry....Boston was so beautiful....I am feeling your pain in my heart...I have my dog with cancer and i know she will gone soon...each day with her is a blessing...but i don't know tomorrow....? hug, hugs


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I hate losing a pet.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Losing a pet is devastating.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Those of us who have been owned by dogs and have felt their loss know your pain and are so sorry. Your Boston lives on in your hearts and memories.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

I am so sorry - it is so hard to lose a devoted member of the family. He'll be waiting at Rainbow Bridge as he was when he was a pup; probably chasing butterflies and playing with others who have gone on before us. Prayers for you and your hurting hearts.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I know it is hard to let them go, doing what is best. Stopping suffering is hard. He will always be with you in your heart. Don't be surprised if you call him one day out of habit. I have done this many times for dogs we lost over 20 years ago! Their pictures are on the wall before any other family, they are all still with me. Prayers for comfort, and hugs too.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

cherylthompson said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. May he enjoy the run on the other side of the rainbow bridge.


 :sm13:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Even when we know that the end is near it doesn't make it less painful. Sending you hugs and warm wishes.

I always try to get the vet to come to the house when I have had to send a dog to the Rainbow Bridge. I feel it is easier for the dog to pass in his/her own home than in some antiseptic environment. Just a thought.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

So sorry, thinking of you all. Take care.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

granny9 said:


> I am so sorry,for your loss.These precious animals,sure have a way of winning our hearts.
> Just think of him,running & playing with all his animal friends & Boston,will always be with you !


What a sweetheart. I'm so sorry


----------



## Robby1958 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Keep the great times in mind and I believe we are reunited with our beloved pets on the other side, so he will be with you again.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Dances with Wool said:


> I've never thought of having the vet come to the house for that. Do they generally do that if you ask? I hope my girl will be around for a few years yet but she's in her silver years now.


Many here do offer that service to their regular patients.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Thoughts and feelings of Boston will live on with you forever.

Have you read "Dogs Never Die" ???

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-472536-1.html
___________


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dances with Wool said:


> I've never thought of having the vet come to the house for that. Do they generally do that if you ask? I hope my girl will be around for a few years yet but she's in her silver years now.


It was my son who suggested it when we first needed to send our dog to the Rainbow Bridge. Since then, I have had the vet come for two other dogs. The dog seems to be more relaxed in his/her own surroundings. Generally, you have to be registered with the vet and it may cost a bit more, I can't remember. I just know it is something to consider when the time comes. The vet then usually takes the animal away for cremation, or you can bury it in the back yard and plant a tree over it, as we did with our first dog. I actually prefer the cremation, as I can take the ashes with me when I move.


----------



## flissty (May 22, 2017)

Thank you- all of you - for your kind notes. 
We miss our lovely Boston very much. Yes, I am talking to him and waking in the night thinking I have heard him call me or shuffle about as he did latterly on his wobbly back legs. 
We discussed several options with our vet and opted to sedate him a little then take him carefully down to her, as we live very close. My husband Ian carried him in and then back out again in his arms. We stayed with Boston - he loved our whole pack being together. We could not have abandoned him. 
We carried him -wrapped in his old blankets -to bury him too. We have put him in a quiet place in our cottage garden where he loved to be and planted a dogwood there with some daffodil bulbs. Already a fantail has been visiting and I am sure I have hear a hare rustling nearby. (Oh ho. He would have been after that if at all possible!)
We have all been together since he was at least 5 perhaps older - about 13 years ago. We have enjoyed many many walks. Had many adventures and cuddles. There have been many bones and treats. 
He is always with us. Just in a different way now.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

flissty said:


> ...He is always with us. Just in a different way now.


EXACTLY SO !!!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

flissty said:


> Thank you- all of you - for your kind notes.
> We miss our lovely Boston very much. Yes, I am talking to him and waking in the night thinking I have heard him call me or shuffle about as he did latterly on his wobbly back legs.
> We discussed several options with our vet and opted to sedate him a little then take him carefully down to her, as we live very close. My husband Ian carried him in and then back out again in his arms. We stayed with Boston - he loved our whole pack being together. We could not have abandoned him.
> We carried him -wrapped in his old blankets -to bury him too. We have put him in a quiet place in our cottage garden where he loved to be and planted a dogwood there with some daffodil bulbs. Already a fantail has been visiting and I am sure I have hear a hare rustling nearby. (Oh ho. He would have been after that if at all possible!)
> ...


I too, buried my dogs in my back yard and planted trees over them. The only downside to this is that when we moved I had to leave them there. But I am glad to know that the end of his life was quite peaceful. That is all we can ask for, eh? He will always be with you and every time you look at the tree and the daffodils, you will remember all the happy times you had together.


----------



## flissty (May 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for that. I hadn't read it and it is lovely. He was just like that. Walked until he just couldn't any more. Our dear boy. Thank you. Many tears.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

flissty said:


> Thanks so much for that. I hadn't read it and it is lovely. He was just like that. Walked until he just couldn't any more. Our dear boy. Thank you. Many tears.


Hello again flissty, I believe you may be talking about my link on p. 2 to "Dogs Never Die" - - if so, I'm glad you liked it.

As we've been talking about Boston, I've noticed that you are relatively new here and thought this info about KP might be helpful to you:

KP HINT: Responses often don't end up directly beneath the post which is being answered, so it really helps to quote the post being referenced.

METHOD: When answering or commenting on any particular post, INSTEAD of just using the "Quick reply" box at the bottom of each page, click on "Quote Reply" at the bottom of THAT post.

RESULT: An input box opens that automatically contains the quote being referenced. Please only input new text either above OR below the Quote box, as entering it WITHIN the Quote box makes it appear that the quoted user wrote YOUR text.

I've used Quote Reply to post to you here & you can see at the top how your previous post was quoted.
__________


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

When you go home, he will hear your footsteps and stop everything to run like the wind to greet you and lick your face with his kisses. Oh, how happy he will be with you again. My heart aches for your loss!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

I understand and have felt the pain of losing my lovely 'fur babies'. I take comfort in knowing that I gave them good homes and they knew they were loved - I hope you can feel the same comfort when you remember the good times you shared with your 'fur baby' and companion xxx.


----------

